# couldn't save the little one.



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Found a 2 week old kitten buy our lake and he was just about gone. Took him home and warmed him up and fed him some skinned milk mixed with some broth and he came around. About a week later he came down with a cold and died 4 days later at the vets. At least I gave him some love for a few days. Always feel bad when animals die.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He would have died alone by the lake if it weren't for you. Instead, he knew kindness and love and passed away surrounded by people who cared about him. Thank you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry he's gone, but Marie is right. You gave him the only loving care he'd every had. You were a blessing to him.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. Thank goodness you loved him while you could.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you for sharing yourself with this little baby. I can't imagine how scared it was all alone, and then you came along and gave him love and comfort. You gave him a great gift.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

aww... so sad when young animals die. but, everyones right. at least it didnt die alone by the lake


----------

